# Nottingham



## Mr_Nice (Nov 18, 2010)

So I have a 3 month assignement in Nottingham, can anyone give me a rundown on the place, I am assuming very studenty, have heard 2 things, although it was a while ago, that it was the gun crime capital of England and the other old chestnut that woman out number blokes by x to 1

So give me the low down urbs


----------



## spawnofsatan (Nov 18, 2010)

I live there, be more specific about what you want to know and where you'll be staying and i'll do my best to help.


----------



## gamma globulins (Nov 18, 2010)

I used to live there, and it's a nice place, I realy like the historic feel to it and the compactness of what is still a mildly bustling city.

Both the things you've heard are outdated by the way. I took all the guns and women with me when I left.


----------



## gamma globulins (Nov 18, 2010)

However the castle is still a flipping joke.


----------



## spawnofsatan (Nov 18, 2010)

Yeah the castle is rubbish, but it does put on the odd good event and entry is free for city residents.


----------



## Mr_Nice (Nov 19, 2010)

spawnofsatan said:


> I live there, be more specific about what you want to know and where you'll be staying and i'll do my best to help.



I am gonna be looking for a shared house like in the process now, I am looking at living in Beeston any good ??? safe ???


----------



## spawnofsatan (Nov 19, 2010)

Mr_Nice said:


> I am gonna be looking for a shared house like in the process now, I am looking at living in Beeston any good ??? safe ???


 
Beeston is sound, very studenty, one of the best real ale pubs in Notts and you're close enough to the city centre


----------



## Mr_Nice (Nov 19, 2010)

spawnofsatan said:


> Beeston is sound, very studenty, one of the best real ale pubs in Notts and you're close enough to the city centre


 
Nice one thanks gonna be working for Boots


----------



## spawnofsatan (Nov 19, 2010)

What are you into nightlife wise?


----------



## Mr_Nice (Nov 19, 2010)

spawnofsatan said:


> What are you into nightlife wise?



Well gonna up there on my own Mon - Thurs, gonna find a shared house then put my head about, Cant see that its gonna be to bagining just wanna stay out of trouble


----------



## spawnofsatan (Nov 19, 2010)

Let me know if you  fancy a pint.


----------



## editor (Nov 19, 2010)

The castle - LOL! There's some nice places around but it can cut up rough on a Friday night alright.


----------



## spawnofsatan (Nov 19, 2010)

editor said:


> The castle - LOL! There's some nice places around but it can cut up rough on a Friday night alright.


 
All depends where you go really Ed, it has got a lot better lately.

(Apart from the castle)


----------



## Mr_Nice (Nov 19, 2010)

spawnofsatan said:


> Let me know if you  fancy a pint.


 
Nice one doode I may well look ya after when I am settled in


----------



## Dr. Furface (Nov 19, 2010)

Great trams!


----------



## Supine (Nov 19, 2010)

I'm throwing a party at Moog in Nottingham on December 11th.

Would be great to meet some urbs. Come along for a pint or ten!

Any other city advice needed shout up. Welcome aboard


----------



## Paul Russell (Nov 19, 2010)

"that woman out number blokes by x to 1" - where did that myth come from? When I told my barber that I was going to Uni there (this is over 20 years ago), he told me it was 7 to 1 in all seriousness.


----------



## JHE (Nov 20, 2010)

gamma globulins said:


> However the castle is still a flipping joke.



The 'Castle' is an OK museum/gallery.  It's just not a castle.  It's a mansion.


----------



## OneStrike (Nov 20, 2010)

I used to work at boots HQ a few years back.  I lived in the lace market which was great for me at the time, early/mid twenties with the nightlife on your doorstep.  I would usually cycle from there to boots, it was a pleasent enough 20minute cycle, mostly flat ground with cycle lanes so safe as well.  Some of the subsidised meals in the canteen are actually fairly decent!

As with the others, ask away if you have any specific questions.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 20, 2010)

It's no Leicester, that's for sure.


----------



## JHE (Nov 21, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> It's no Leicester, that's for sure.


 
I expect you are right, but I'm not quite sure what you mean.  Do you mean that much of Nottingham remains predominantly English?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Nov 21, 2010)

JHE said:


> I expect you are right, but I'm not quite sure what you mean.  Do you mean that much of Nottingham remains predominantly English?


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 21, 2010)

'Shottingham' is what the locals call it. 

Blueprint is a good club out of town for underground dance nights - town is hell on a weekend so avoid.

Also to avoid....Forest Rd & Mapperly Rd (Red Light District); Meadows, St Anns, Radford (rough) and any of the outlying council estaes.

If you want to go drinking in town try 'The Old Angel', stoney st.

The Loft Bar and The Maze on Masnfield rd also have some very good nights.

And JHE, if you think that Nottingham is segregated think again. In fact, compared to other nearby towns (Leicester, Derby) all of the areas are a lot more mixed.

Beeston is ok, if quite far out for a town with not many night busses (trains stop by 12, even at weekends). Sherwood is the 'slightly better area to share houses in' that a lot of my mates have moved to from slightly scuzzier but not as dodgy as some Forset Fields.

West Bridgford is known as middle class and is fairly genteel, but not all that posh really. If you aren't bothered about sharing, and it's a soon 3 months, I know of a cheap 1 bed flat there (no loud music though). Very nice cafe and fruit and veg shop opposite, and parking off rd if you are a driver.


----------



## JHE (Nov 21, 2010)

I didn't say Nottingham was segregated. Of course it's not segregated.  I said most of it remains predominantly English.  The area I live in is not (I'm very near Hyson Green and Forest Fields), but most of the city is.

I am not convinced many 'locals' call the city 'Shottingham'.  I think that was just a newspaper or two.  Incidentally, at least according to official figures, there has been a very impressive fall in crime - a 50% reduction - in Nottingham in the last seven years.  See article from last Wednesday's Evening Post:  http://www.thisisnottingham.co.uk/c...fall-2003/article-2904246-detail/article.html


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 22, 2010)

JHE said:


> I expect you are right, but I'm not quite sure what you mean.  Do you mean that much of Nottingham remains predominantly English?


 
Was nothing to do with that. Was simply some tired local banter - I grew up nr Leicester.


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 22, 2010)

JHE said:


> I didn't say Nottingham was segregated. Of course it's not segregated.  I said most of it remains predominantly English.  The area I live in is not (I'm very near Hyson Green and Forest Fields), but most of the city is.
> 
> I am not convinced many 'locals' call the city 'Shottingham'.  I think that was just a newspaper or two.  Incidentally, at least according to official figures, there has been a very impressive fall in crime - a 50% reduction - in Nottingham in the last seven years.  See article from last Wednesday's Evening Post:  http://www.thisisnottingham.co.uk/c...fall-2003/article-2904246-detail/article.html


 
I'm from Notts, and only moved away this time last year. A lot of my mates still live up there, and lots of them refer to it as 'Shottingham'.

The reduction in crime is mainly due to this....http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/nottinghamshire/6088150.stm

Sadly there are plenty more bent coppers in Nottingham.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 22, 2010)

Paul Russell said:


> "that woman out number blokes by x to 1" - where did that myth come from? When I told my barber that I was going to Uni there (this is over 20 years ago), he told me it was 7 to 1 in all seriousness.


 
I believe this dates back to WWII.  There were a lot of military bases situated in and around Nottingham around that time and this led to a massive influx of prostitutes.


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 23, 2010)

Mate, the prossies never left.


----------



## Mr_Nice (Nov 24, 2010)

Hey thanks guys thats been really useful, when I am up there will give ya an update, I will be coming home at weekend though ......
Nice one


----------



## kabbes (Nov 24, 2010)

Don't threaten to blow up their airport on Twitter.


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Nov 24, 2010)

They like to call each outer duck.


----------



## Mr_Nice (Nov 24, 2010)

I am looking for a room to rent on Easyroomate.com and I know that I am gonna be working in Beeston but what are the other surrounding areas so that I can broaden my search
Thanks


----------



## spawnofsatan (Nov 24, 2010)

Lenton, Dunkirk, Chilwell are the closest.


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 24, 2010)

Are you driving?

Also, anywhere near the train station (but not the Meadows!) or in easy bus of same, as most southbound trains stop there. Lenton is ramup with students, as is Dunkirk.


----------



## pk (Nov 25, 2010)

I hear the Sherriff is a right cunt...

I like Arnold, just outside. Great cemetary on the way up the hill to explore too.
Not a bad town all in all, there's plenty worse.


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 25, 2010)

Another option to get to the station and thus to Beeston is of course the tram. Trust me if you have any life at all you won't want to be stuck way out in Beeston for three months, or you may as well have not started this thread.


----------



## pk (Nov 26, 2010)

It sounds like the naughty place you go to when you get kicked out of Eton.


----------



## Maidmarian (Nov 29, 2010)

stuff_it said:


> Another option to get to the station and thus to Beeston is of course the tram. Trust me if you have any life at all you won't want to be stuck way out in Beeston for three months, or you may as well have not started this thread.



They've not even started the tram extention yet, so no trams to Beeston for a couple of years at least !

Beeston Rylands is cheaper to rent in than Beeston itself, is handy for Boots & the railway stn (& the Vic) too.


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 29, 2010)

You get off the tram at the train station and get on a train 

I take it you're in Beeston then?


----------



## Maidmarian (Nov 29, 2010)

stuff_it said:


> You get off the tram at the train station and get on a train
> 
> I take it you're in Beeston then?



No need for the facepalm, *you* were unclear.

Yep, am in Beeston.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 29, 2010)

I'm in Beeston too.  If 'having no life' means having a 20-minute bus trip til you can get to a club in the city centre then you might want to listen to stuff_it.  If having a really short trip between work and home is something you'd like and you don't mind catching a bus into town then Beeston sounds like a good bet.


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 30, 2010)

More like paying ££s for a taxi home after a night out. Also town or the middle of Beeston are about the only easily doable places on public transport. Depends what you get up to though. If you're more bothered about perhaps getting a train back down south at weekends then it's a good bet.


----------



## Mr_Nice (Nov 30, 2010)

8ball said:


> I'm in Beeston too.  If 'having no life' means having a 20-minute bus trip til you can get to a club in the city centre then you might want to listen to stuff_it.  If having a really short trip between work and home is something you'd like and you don't mind catching a bus into town then Beeston sounds like a good bet.


 
Well i have wheels and I am only gonna be there Monday - Thursday so just need somewhere to crash and have a few pints in the evening, any I land in Beeston Monday 13th ..... and staying in a Travelodge in Wollaton Rd, its a rock n roll life style innit


----------



## belboid (Nov 30, 2010)

kabbes said:


> Don't threaten to blow up their airport on Twitter.


 
it wasn't their airport.  Where do you think Robin Hood was from??!!

There's a very good exhibition on at the moment, partly at the 'Castle', http://www.nottinghamcity.gov.uk/index.aspx?articleid=11694


----------



## cointreauman (Dec 4, 2010)

Lived there for a while in 2005 when on a 6 month contract - was nice to b in a city form the wilds of North Somerset.

Plenty of bars aroun the city cente, some goodsome bad. I had a small (and I mean small) bedsitter in the lace market - dead easy fr city nights out and a short stagger home.

Its a fun place and yes like many places there ar crim spots.

In terms ofliving there is a very good list of "stay way forms" in an earlier ost. Iwould ass Clifton to thet list - supposedly the largst "council" estate in Europe.

I made some very good friends when I worked thee and they live in Gedling and carlton Hill - both useful places if you can find a share or room to let. Easy bus ride into town.

In terms of the idea that here are x number of wmen to each man - tak that with a pinch of salt. It may have something to do with the destruction of the city's manufacturing base where, like may places, te mefolk did a Tebbit and got on their bikes to findwork. I would agree that at times it can seem there are more women aroundtown but a closer look shows that Mum and ran are out with their daughters!!! The one place I have been where it seems there is a noticeable mis alignment of womn to men and that was during 5 monts I spent workingin Stranraer - great people, sadtown with loittle opprtunity - seemed tohavealot of abandoned women left with kids.

If you put an effort into gettig around town and enjoying the best Nottingham has - you will miss the place when you leave, I did and Ihd my family to go home to.

C


----------



## stuff_it (Dec 5, 2010)

Mr_Nice said:


> Well i have wheels and I am only gonna be there Monday - Thursday so just need somewhere to crash and have a few pints in the evening, any I land in Beeston Monday 13th ..... and staying in a Travelodge in Wollaton Rd, *its a rock n roll life style innit*


 
http://www.holymoly.com/celebrity-news/dane-bowers-arrested-assault-outside-travelodge-slow-news-day-continues45608

http://www.popsugar.com/Photos-Lindsay-Lohan-8345182?page=0,0,1


----------



## starfish2000 (Dec 12, 2010)

The Cultural Capital of the East Midlands (Derby/Notts/leicester) Notts is great, people generally friendly and good nightlife, shopping and Galleries, the crime thing is bullshit. Its just ineffective policing, the cheif constable has spent his budget on harassing motorists and ignoring crime. The University used to be a "dinner party" favourite, but the gun crime rep damaged that for a while. Id say meet for a pint but im off to London next month (well Berkshire).


----------



## Edie (Dec 12, 2010)

Nicey, here is a well useless post 

I once had to go and do a works course at the Holiday Inn at Junction 25. I ran out of gear so had to hitch to Nottingham on a mad mission whilst my work mates were having dinner at the Harvester or whatever. Managed to get some gear within about 20 mins but involved following this guy out to St Anne's. The further we walked from the city centre, the more and more fuckin shitting myself I was getting. Just kept thinking, just fuckin run, turn around and get the fuck off girl. But kept on with him. Eventually met a runner on a bmx, he sorted me out and off I went. No problems at all. Except it was a fuckin stupid, mindless risk.

So basically, I know fuck all about Nottingham. Don't ever go to the Holiday Inn, it's shit. And I dunno if St Anne's would be top of my list.

HTH


----------



## stuff_it (Dec 16, 2010)

The gun thing is true, but not really much more than for any other major city.


----------

